# Quickoffice et autres



## Miju (30 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

cela fait plusieurs jours que je cherche sur le net pour savoir si quickoffice sait éditer et modifier les tableaux de numbers.

Je suis à la recherche d'une app qui me permette d'avoir mes tableaux numbers (fait sur mon mac), sur mon iphone, et de pouvoir les modifier lorsque je suis en déplacement

Merci de vos réponses
Miju


----------

